
Terraform OPA Integration - hn_sc
https://www.scalr.com/blog/opa-is-to-policy-automation-as-terraform-is-to-iac/
======
hn_sc
Scalr has introduced its Infrastructure as Code Platform, which is a remote
operations backend for Terraform. The Open Policy Agent integration is one of
the main differentiators that reduces stack complexity and lock-in from
proprietary standards with open source principals.

